
Materials Platform for Data Science: yet another effort for materials AI - evgeny-blokhin
https://mpds.io
======
evgeny-blokhin
This is an online materials database with more than 2 million entries,
systematized and available via the API. Since 1993 their team excerpts the
data from the scientific articles, books, proceedings etc. During these years
about 270k peer-reviewed publications in materials science were processed. Now
about 400k crystalline structures, 60k phase diagrams, and 800k other physical
property sets are extracted, ready for the modern data-intensive applications.
Some parts of the data are available for free.

